# Yundi's concert



## verastar

Hi everyone,
A friend invites me to listen to Yundi's concert, but I am struggling.
I quite like Yundi's performance but not a big fan of him. Beseides, I heard that he did not play very well in the recent years.
I have to fly to another city to listen to the concert, so I am not sure if Yundi's live would worth it.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Sofronitsky

You seem unsure. Don't go if you are not sure.


----------

